

How a Developer Learned Not to Be Racist and Sexist - michaelrkn
http://blog.epicodus.com/post/69888087443/how-a-developer-learned-not-to-be-racist-and-sexist

======
coldtea
TL;DR; Peer pressure (including making him inflate the importance of the issue
in the developer community in the first place).

Really, most hacker types could not give a rats ass about if someone is of
different race or sex, as long as he has what it takes coding wise. Heck, even
the first programmer was a woman (and a mighty fine, if unapreciated, modern
programming language).

All this sexism/racism talks is from the influx of non hacker types, when
programming became fashionable. Those hipsters brought their "arts degree"
concerns and faux sensibilities along for the ride.

They just like to blab about how tolerant they are, because it's fashionable.
Nothing inherently progressive about their feelings. Worse, in my experience,
as much as they like to pay lip service to non sexism and such, they fare far
worse at sexism than geeks of old.

Do those people even know and appreciate the work of people such as Lynne
Jolitz, for example?

------
voidr
I'd rather learn about being a better developer in general then to learn about
the infinite amount of things people may find racist or sexist. Some people
just can't wait to find something to be offended by, I'd rather avoid those
people, then to fuel their minority(superiority) complex.

There have been numerous occasions when people said stuff to me that were
offensive, but I just ignored it because I knew that that those people didn't
intend to offend me, they had no idea that that particular thing is offensive
to me.

There is a difference between someone harming you on purpose or by accident,
those who can't see any difference are just not worth my time.

